# How do I attach reel to rod with no reel seat?



## captken

I bought a small stand up rod with a long cork tape butt. No reel seat. It is new and has guides for a conventional reel.


----------



## Chris V

Either use a clamp with the rod, or use some form of wrapping or tape. Flex wrap works well, as does basic electrical tape

I have made several rods like that for myself


----------



## bmac2001

plate seat


----------



## Pomponius Maximus

I `d use some space age material...........the clerks at the hardware stores call it duct tape.......


----------



## Sea Raptor

Hose clamp


----------



## Chris V

bmac2001 said:


> plate seat


If you want to Ken, this would be the best option if you don't like the wrapping or clamping option


----------



## 2RC's II

Salt Water Zip Tyes!


----------



## 2RC's II

I know I'm A SA! sorry I could not resist.


----------



## Ocean Master

Hey Ken,

Cork Puppy and Tiburon make the reel clamps you are looking for. Others also..


----------



## kanaka

3M electrical tape. Pull hard while wrapping. Seen em last thru cobia madness at the pier.


----------



## Charlie2

*Reel Clamps*

Those reel clamps are referred to as 'Coasters'. They are a more expensive version of a hose clamp.  They come with pretty knobs. 

I'm surprised that Captain Ken didn't affix the reel on the rod using bubble gum; or some other household item. :thumbup: C2


----------



## Pompano Joe

I use aluminum (insulation) tape before I wrap a plate seat to get the spacing right. Then I cover the aluminum tape with plastic or electrical tape. I've had them last through a season waiting on me to get around to wrapping.

I love plate seats for convention reels. Blow one up...pop it off and put on another.


----------



## flukedaddy

electrical tape, also have used baseball bat/ tennis raquet wrap that was very comfortable and durable.


----------



## Sea-Hawk

3M 5200 It will never come off......Love that stuff


----------



## captken

*I forgot about this post.*

I found a pair of nylon things that looked sort of like pipe hangers then cut a piece of stainless strap and drilled corresponding holes. I've been catching Tarpon on this rod for 2 months now. 

Thanks for the suggestions. I never heard of plate seats.


----------

